# Communist Architecture - Past - Now - Future



## PeoplePower (Apr 28, 2011)

Post Pictures of any architecture of any Communist countrys. Pictures can be from past, present, and future. Thanks!


----------



## balthazaar (May 8, 2011)

excuse me, but is there something wrong with the post and pictures i tried to post here ?


----------



## _VeNeT_ (Jun 12, 2007)

I didn't know pictures from the future existed.

I guess progressive communist technology must have figured out time travel.


----------



## balthazaar (May 8, 2011)

i posted my reply but it said t it shoud be approved by moderators....it still isn't...so i was wondering what was wrong with it...


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Is future the time you get internet in Pyongyang? And therefore you are from the future?

Ok, I will tell you something about the past: There have been many many threads about communist architecture in this forum, easily to find with the forum search:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1334925
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018541
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=912336
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=686984


----------

